# Cutting graphite



## rcgen (Jan 20, 2004)

I want to cut some graphite off my chassis and was wondering what's the best tool to use without hacking up the graphite.


----------



## rcwolfee (May 17, 2003)

I have used a dremel w/cutting wheel. wear a dust mask. super glue the edge after.


----------



## jflack (Apr 27, 2002)

and safety glasses.


----------



## galanoola (Feb 27, 2014)

how to learn Cutting graphite?


----------



## BigStu (Jan 20, 2014)

How much you plan to cut off is a big part of it..
I like to use a small double cut carbide burr. High RPM, nice and slow, and you get a very good finish..

And definitely wear a dust mask. Carbon fiber dust is NASTY..
I would cut it with a shop vac sucking up the dust..
That is what I do on my mill when I cut composites.


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

If it is a simple straight cut use a hacksaw. I had a summer job at a composite factory and when ever carbon fiber was cut the person doing it wore a respirator and ran a dust collection system. The nasty thing about the graphite/carbon fiber dust is your body never processes it, it gets in your lungs it stays there forever.


----------

